# [EVDL] EVs4sale: Wheego-LiFe Leaf metro Force Colt Eclipse GT Festiva Echo Sparrow



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/2629395629.html
$35995 2011 Wheego LiFe ts:68+mph r:90+mi Holland MI 2011-10-28

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/2676568839.html
$35440 2011 Nissan LEAF 4Dr ocnissankia.com Orange CA 2011-10-30

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2631587651.html
$11949 1997 geo metro lyons ny 2011-10-30

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/2607352202.html
$9999 1999 Solectria Force 4-door Hendersonville TN 2011-09-19

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2622206333.html
$8600 1992 Dodge Colt Loveland CO 2011-10-28

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/2611165737.html
$7500 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse Arlington TX 2011-09-22

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/2674837832.html
$7500 1982 Bradley GT West Palm Beach FL 2011-10-29

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2641881269.html
$6500 1993 Ford Festiva san antonio TX 2011-10-22

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170719714133+&viewitem=
$5990-bid 2005 Toyota Echo Montpelier VT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300616783798+&viewitem=
$5001-bid 2000 Corbin Sparrow Waterville ME

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130594699192+&viewitem=
$5000-bid 2000 Corbin Sparrow Healdsburg CA

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2675867699.html
$4990 1981 Jet Electrica 007 Ahwatukee AZ 2011-10-29

http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/2618487463.html
$4800 Chevy Metro project Hollansburg OH 2011-09-26

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2675917978.html
$4050 Ford ranger needs-repair saratoga CA 2011-10-29

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160672867452+&viewitem=
$4000-bid 1988 Ford EXP 2DHB two seat Rogersville TN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230691918151+&viewitem=
$3333-bid 1980 Jet Electrica 007 Dodge Omni 024 fastback Ashland OH

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2646962960.html
$2500 1981 Ford Escort project Cleves OH 2011-10-12






http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Low Cost EVSE


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box




EVs4sale: Sep 30 2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Volt-pish-Ranger-Force-metro-Cooper-Porsche-Weego-Colt-Eclipse-td3860643.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Wheego-LiFe-Leaf-metro-Force-Colt-Eclipse-GT-Festiva-Echo-Sparrow-tp3955554p3955554.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/ctd/2629395629.html
$35995 2011 Wheego LiFe ts:68+mph r:90+mi Holland MI 2011-10-28

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/2676568839.html
$35440 2011 Nissan LEAF 4Dr ocnissankia.com Orange CA 2011-10-30

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2631587651.html
$11949 1997 geo metro lyons ny 2011-10-30

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/2607352202.html
$9999 1999 Solectria Force 4-door Hendersonville TN 2011-09-19

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2622206333.html
$8600 1992 Dodge Colt Loveland CO 2011-10-28

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/2611165737.html
$7500 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse Arlington TX 2011-09-22

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/2674837832.html
$7500 1982 Bradley GT West Palm Beach FL 2011-10-29

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2641881269.html
$6500 1993 Ford Festiva san antonio TX 2011-10-22

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170719714133+&viewitem=
$5990-bid 2005 Toyota Echo Montpelier VT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300616783798+&viewitem=
$5001-bid 2000 Corbin Sparrow Waterville ME

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130594699192+&viewitem=
$5000-bid 2000 Corbin Sparrow Healdsburg CA

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2675867699.html
$4990 1981 Jet Electrica 007 Ahwatukee AZ 2011-10-29

http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/2618487463.html
$4800 Chevy Metro project Hollansburg OH 2011-09-26

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2675917978.html
$4050 Ford ranger needs-repair saratoga CA 2011-10-29

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160672867452+&viewitem=
$4000-bid 1988 Ford EXP 2DHB two seat Rogersville TN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230691918151+&viewitem=
$3333-bid 1980 Jet Electrica 007 Dodge Omni 024 fastback Ashland OH

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2646962960.html
$2500 1981 Ford Escort project Cleves OH 2011-10-12






http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Low Cost EVSE


http://modularevpower.com/Sales_J1772_to_NEMA_14-50_Adapters.htm
Securable J1772 to 14-50 adapter box




EVs4sale: Sep 30 2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Volt-pish-Ranger-Force-metro-Cooper-Porsche-Weego-Colt-Eclipse-td3860643.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

